
New in Postgres 11: Monitoring JIT Performance, Auto Prewarm, Stored Procedures - tosh
https://pganalyze.com/blog/postgres11-jit-compilation-auto-prewarm-sql-stored-procedures
======
lfittl
(author here)

I had a very positive Postgres experience writing this, as I was able to find
three separate bugs before the 11 release.

Two of them have bugfixes merged already (JIT EXPLAIN bugs, auto_explain
support for JIT) and a third has a patch pending (track_functions for
procedures)

I encourage everyone to test things early & report issues - thats the way
Postgres works well for everyone :)

------
wiz21c
a bit OT... I use Oracle (yep!) everyday. It's a very solid database. However,
somehow, I read about postgresql every day, on planet.postgres and in some
other web sources (and I use it a bit in side projects). All the qualities of
Postgres aside, what sets it apart is that its develeopement unfold under my
eyes and there'd hardly one week without an interesting news or comment or
blog post, etc (from non marketing people). That's the opposite of Oracle for
which I hear news when the databse team in my job upgrades it, ie once every
three years (or when I read some advertisement). That makes Oracle dull. That
heighten the trust I have into it.

One may argue that's just the way the web is, but nonetheless, it gives me
that warm feeling...

~~~
anarazel
I'm clearly biased (PG dev). But am I understanding correctly that you'd
basically always prefer projects where development happens in the closed
environment? Because aside of that I don't see what PG could do about what you
say here.

Edit: I probably misunderstood the parent.

~~~
wiz21c
sorry if not 100% clear : I much prefer PG communication and its ecosystem.
They both bring a lot of information that builds more trust _and_ is simply
enjoyable to hear about.

~~~
anarazel
Oh, I think I must have mis-parsed "That makes Oracle dull. That heighten the
trust I have into it." then. I thought you meant you trust Oracle more because
it's dull?

------
minxomat
More technical features discussed in HPE's essay:
[https://h50146.www5.hpe.com/products/software/oe/linux/mains...](https://h50146.www5.hpe.com/products/software/oe/linux/mainstream/support/lcc/pdf/PostgreSQL_11_New_Features_beta1_en_20180525-1.pdf)

------
futurekill
I'm curious if, when PostgreSQL 11 makes it to Amazon Aurora, autoprewarm will
be available. Currently, when replicas spin up they are cold but having them
automatically warm themselves would be fantastic.

